# Height of tow ball on Discovery please



## Bryndu (8 May 2017)

Hi,
Does anyone know what height the tow ball should be set on a Landrover Discovery with springs not airbags...to pull a two horse trailer?
Thanks
Bryndu


----------



## popsdosh (8 May 2017)

Bryndu said:



			Hi,
Does anyone know what height the tow ball should be set on a Landrover Discovery with springs not airbags...to pull a two horse trailer?
Thanks
Bryndu
		
Click to expand...

To state the obvious where ever it has to be to make the trailer ride level . EU standard is 350-420mm measured to centre of towball with a laden vehicle . however with a twin axle horse trailer it is critical that within reason the axles are carrying an even load allowing for being slightly nose heavy. This then gives the least chance to get snaking which discoveries can be prone too.
Vehicle dynamics make it a lot safer if the balance point of the load is slightly forward of the trailers balance point.


----------



## Bryndu (9 May 2017)

Thanks for this popsdosh..
I ask because the book of the Landrover says to have it way over the heights that are mentioned above.
Best wishes
Bryndu


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 May 2017)

As Popsdosh post. Also, our Shogun towball has a choice of two height fitting options at either 350 or 420mm, and my Ifor 510 sits much better when it's at 420mm rather than at the lower setting, so it does depend on the trailer too.


----------



## Bryndu (9 May 2017)

Thanks Tiddlypom 

Bryndu


----------

